
More than a decade of MIPS multi-threading - ingve
https://www.imgtec.com/blog/more-than-a-decade-of-mips-multi-threading/
======
PaulHoule
Is this any different from hyperthreading on Intel processors?

~~~
CalChris
Best I can tell is that Intel hyperthreading supports 2 threads in an execute-
until-block model. Some resources are shared. So if you disable
hyperthreading, the loop buffer resource doubles in size for the single thread
running on that core.

MIPS supports more simultaneous threads with an actual scheduler. Dunno if
that actually gets you anything.

